# Final Fantasy series



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I have been playing the living **** out of Final Fantasy X,X-2 HD remaster and wanted to see how many other fans of the series are on here and what your general thoughts on the series are. Do you feel like you like the newer ones? Do you prefer the older, turn-based ones? Did you like the MMORPG ones? (11 and 14) Are you looking forward to 15? Which ones are your favorites?

It's my favorite video game series (With The Legend Of Zelda coming in at a close second) I have beaten the first 9 and working on finishing X (Stuck on Seymour Flux, seriously, **** this guy). I have not played the MMORPG ones at all, are they any good, are they Final Fantasy-like at all or is it really it's own thing? I definitely like the older ones better as I am a fan of old school, turn-based battling, although I plan on giving FFXII another chance after buying it and shelving it because I hated the battle system. I played some XIII but it was the same issue for me.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Last good game was 10 which is a long time ago. If 15 isn't awesome they might as well just give up. I didn't even play the last two sequels of 13. When I was younger it was like the best series ever now I have my doubts they can make a good game. They need something like blitzball back or one of the old card games

Of the main games I have played ranking from best to worst goes 8,7,9,10,6 ,13,12


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

FF1-3: They've aged poorly. It's hard for me to see why they were so popular to begin with. Yeah, FF1 was one of the few RPGs on NES. But D&D must have offered so much more depth and character development and story and... to me, it's just a grind game with no appeal. 

FF4-6: Classics, especially 6. This is where the series prioritized storytelling, and the art design was always top-notch.

FF7: A game for the ages. Once they fixed the elementary school grammar errors, that is. Also, this gen had too easy gameplay.

FF8: Underrated, but it could never have reached the standard of 7.

FF9: Another excellent entry.

FF10: Where things started going downhill, but still good.

FFX-2: I actually liked it more than X. It was a different formula, and it worked out well imo.

FFXII: Steep decline there. I never liked Ivalice, I couldn't follow the story and the characters bored me. Couldn't even complete the game.

FFXIII: Well... better than the last one in terms of gameplay, at least. Turn off the autobattle thingy and you might find a good challenge in the last 1/3 of the game, which incidentally is where everything else falls apart completely. Overall, another disappointment in the series.

I haven't played much of XI, but when I checked it out for the second time a couple of years ago, I was shocked at how outdated everything looked. Even finding out how to make a subscription was a nightmare, that's how user-unfriendly the system is. Japanese devs and MMOs do not mix.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't played most of them. I got bought a load of the old ones for ds/ps1 etc for my birthday a few years back and need to play them all. I started playing 3 a year or so ago but didn't get far in. Not sure why 3 tbh.. I'm not sure if I have 1 or 2 around. I don't tend to finish anything anymore due to whatever is going on with my brain.

I am a massive fan of the VII universe though (I know, how predictable ), I've played all the spinoffs except before crisis (cause only available in Japan)

and I got half way through VIII, I was enjoying it despite the slower loading than seven, but then stopped playing and then it was so long that I'd lost what I was doing  since it was actually possible to do that with old rpgs lol. I would like to go back eventually. 

I wanted to play the beta of the new mmo, and did get in, but I was unable to play, though I can't remember why... Cause I feel like I had my PC then... But maybe the fan was broken at the time. I can't remember.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Final Fantasy was one of the greatest series until IX. Even IX stretched it pretty thin. It died at X and Sqeenix's been trying to resurrect the franchise ever since.

At one point square was a pretty cool company. They even dabbled(?) into other genres like racing, tactical rpg, SHMUP and a beat em up that could have been good with some more work. 

Anyway, they should put the final in Final Fantasy for good and do HD remakes of their good old games like Chrono Cross or Vagrant Story. Who wouldn't pay for that? Better than burying their flagship series a little deeper after each new game release.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

The merger with Enix is when I noticed the drop in quality with the final fantasy series. Most of the RPGs from Squaresoft were the ones I enjoyed the most. My all time favorites from the Squaresoft era are Super Mario RPG, Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy 10, and Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I grew up on VII - X, and retraced to the earlier titles. 

I remember being disappointed when my brother told me that the next one was going to be played online, because at that point I'd played almost exclusively single-player with a little Diablo I dabbling. Video games were kind of my quiet time, and I wasn't really into other people at that age.


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

Final Fantasy: Never played.
Final Fantasy II: It...aged really poorly.
Final Fantasy III: Job system is fun. Game is barebones though.
Final Fantasy IV: Beautiful game. My favourite in the series.
Final Fantasy V: Expanded on Final Fantasy III's formula. Pretty awesome game.
Final Fantasy VI: Never played.
Final Fantasy VII: Good and fun game.
Final Fantasy VIII: Didn't like it much. Junction system is broken. Characters and story are unrememberable.
Final Fantasy IX: Awesome throwback to classical Final Fantasy games. I really loved the story.
Final Fantasy X: Game is fun, though I didn't like the story, and the characters are incredibly obnoxious (and voice acting). Plus, it's linear for most of the game.
Final Fantasy X-2: Never played.
Final Fantasy XI: Never played.
Final Fantasy XII: Never played.
Final Fantasy IV: The After Years: THEY RUINED FINAL FANTASY IV.
Final Fantasy XIII: Only good things are some of the music and battle system. Hated the characters (and voice acting). Story is incredibly confusing. It's incredibly linear for most of the game.
Final Fantasy XIII-2: It's Final Fantasy XIII but it has been horribly attempted to make it less linear. Plus, Pokémon + Final Fantasy doesn't mix.
Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy: Never played.
Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn: Amazing MMORPG in its own right. Story was good for an MMORPG even if it was barebones. Plus, the voice acting isn't unbearable.

My opinion.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

missingno said:


> Last good game was 10 which is a long time ago. If 15 isn't awesome they might as well just give up. I didn't even play the last two sequels of 13. When I was younger it was like the best series ever now I have my doubts they can make a good game. They need something like blitzball back or one of the old card games
> 
> Of the main games I have played ranking from best to worst goes 8,7,9,10,6 ,13,12


I also agree that the last great FF game was X although I haven't played 11 and 14. There was just something about 12 and 13 that just didn't do it for me, and it was more than just the real-time battle system (which I do dislike).

Btw, I *hate* Blitzball, lol, I only played the one game you're forced to play against the Luca Goers then never played it again. I know you can score good weapons and items there (Particularly Lv. 4 key spheres to unlock Ultima) but I just can't be bothered to play it.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I haven't played most of them. I got bought a load of the old ones for ds/ps1 etc for my birthday a few years back and need to play them all. I started playing 3 a year or so ago but didn't get far in. Not sure why 3 tbh.. I'm not sure if I have 1 or 2 around. I don't tend to finish anything anymore due to whatever is going on with my brain.
> 
> I am a massive fan of the VII universe though (I know, how predictable ), I've played all the spinoffs except before crisis (cause only available in Japan)
> 
> ...


Well, out of the first three FF games, 3 would definitely be the one to play as it is easily the best of the three (and introduces the Job Class system).

No shame of being a fan of VII, I think the game received far too much flack and backlash because it was so popular. It is an amazing game with a riveting story and great characters. I still have to play Crisis Core though, I never had a PSP and I STILL don't think it's on PSN. I recently downloaded it for my phone and surprisingly, it runs pretty well. I think there's a Vincent game too isn't there? I haven't played that one either. 

Are you playing a downloaded VIII from PSN? For some reason those load slow as ****ing molasses! I have my opinions on VII which I'll get into on another post, lol, glad you're enjoying it, I think it's the most polarizing game in the series.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I myself seem to be a minority when I say that 12 wasnt half as bad as people say it was, though I really like Ivalice so I guess I'm biased. I love all of them excluding 11 and 13. 9 is my favourite though.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Purple Clouds said:


> The merger with Enix is when I noticed the drop in quality with the final fantasy series. Most of the RPGs from Squaresoft were the ones I enjoyed the most. My all time favorites from the Squaresoft era are Super Mario RPG, Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy 10, and Kingdom Hearts.


Same, you figure when the people responsible for Final Fantasy merge with the people responsible for Dragon Quest that great things would happen, but it's just been alot of dissapointment. I absolutely LOVE Chrono Trigger! One of my favorite games of all time. A masterpiece.



Kind Of said:


> I grew up on VII - X, and retraced to the earlier titles.
> 
> I remember being disappointed when my brother told me that the next one was going to be played online, because at that point I'd played almost exclusively single-player with a little Diablo I dabbling. Video games were kind of my quiet time, and I wasn't really into other people at that age.


Ah, so you grew up in the Playstation era. That's when the JRPG craze was really at its peak. Did you like the earlier titles? I know It's harder to go back and play games with so much more primitive graphics and mechanics but I think there are some great games pre-VII in the series. I too was disspointed when XI was announced as an online RPG. Video Games were my (and still is) my quiet time too.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

It's okay, I guess. Not really a fan. I liked 9 and I've been meaning to play tactics, but there's always something I want to play instead.

Galuf's fight with Exdeath(?) in FF5 was pretty great, though.


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

IX is my favorite, then VII then VI. X was just awful, I tried two different times to play though it but couldn't make myself. XII was almost good. I liked the mechanics of the game and I enjoyed the environments, but the story was really boring and the protagonist was terrible. I got close to the end of that one but got bored of it and never cared to finish.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

gamingpup said:


> I myself seem to be a minority when I say that 12 wasnt half as bad as people say it was, though I really like Ivalice so I guess I'm biased. I love all of them excluding 11 and 13. 9 is my favourite though.


I have been meaning to go back and give 12 another shot. I was sort of hoping there would be a HD remaster for that too but it looks like I'm gonna need to dust off my PS2 and play it. 9 is awesome.



Glue said:


> It's okay, I guess. Not really a fan. I liked 9 and I've been meaning to play tactics, but there's always something I want to play instead.
> 
> Galuf's fight with Exdeath(?) in FF5 was pretty great, though.


Tactics is great! Strategy grid-based combat that still feels like a FF game.

And yeah, that scene in V was the one part of the time that hit me in the feels. Galuf was easily my favorite character in five aside from Gilgamesh.



Szeth said:


> IX is my favorite, then VII then VI. X was just awful, I tried two different times to play though it but couldn't make myself. XII was almost good. I liked the mechanics of the game and I enjoyed the environments, but the story was really boring and the protagonist was terrible. I got close to the end of that one but got bored of it and never cared to finish.


Glad to see IX get so much love on here. It's a great game.

Just curious what you hated about X, was it Tidus? The plot?


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

Thedood said:


> Glad to see IX get so much love on here. It's a great game.
> 
> Just curious what you hated about X, was it Tidus? The plot?


Well, I didn't like Tidus much at all. And I remember the cut-scenes went on _forever_ and they were boring. It's been awhile, but all I remember about the plot is something about 'sin' coming from the ocean or something and it all seemed really weird and vague :|

But IX, it was great :high5


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

gamingpup said:


> I myself seem to be a minority when I say that 12 wasnt half as bad as people say it was, though I really like Ivalice so I guess I'm biased. I love all of them excluding 11 and 13. 9 is my favourite though.


I'm 100% with you, I loved the plethora of extra bosses, extra/hidden areas, rare creatures and bountys. The optional content *made* that game (it was imo probably the funnest FF), I wasn't even paying attention to the story tbh, i was skipping through all the dialogue and cut scenes i could lol. My favorites though were 6 and 9 followed closely by 8. I couldn't even make it all the way through FFXIII or any of it's derivatives; boring characters, boring story line, linearity on parr with the best FPS.... At least the combat was fun and the game was pretty, but still wasn't worth putting more than 10 hours into.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

OH EM GEE~ EF EF SEVHEN Fanboi~ TOTALLY~ (=^.^=) LOOOL just had to that xD

Seriously though, I loved FF7, Tactics, somewhat FF8, FF9, FF10. I haven't played the newer ones though, besides the MMO one. I didn't care for the newer styles of graphics, overall environment, ambiance or characters lol. Which one sorta needs to do to play an RPG, well at least me. IMMERSION! WHOOOOOOOOSH!~


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I have only played the Final Fantasy III remake on the DS. I do have the Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD collection though, but I haven't played it yet.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Final Fantasy was one of the greatest series until IX. Even IX stretched it pretty thin. It died at X and Sqeenix's been trying to resurrect the franchise ever since.
> 
> At one point square was a pretty cool company. They even dabbled(?) into other genres like racing, tactical rpg, SHMUP and a beat em up that could have been good with some more work.
> 
> Anyway, they should put the final in Final Fantasy for good and do HD remakes of their good old games like *Chrono Cross* or Vagrant Story. Who wouldn't pay for that? Better than burying their flagship series a little deeper after each new game release.


I'd love to see that, I haven't played the original but I heard about it recently while discussing the subject of time travel in games. Like I enjoyed Ape Escape back in the day, and thought it would be interesting if more games used time travel as a gameplay element. But yes, it is a bit dated now so an HD remake would be awesome for me.

*edit:* Nevermind talking about Chrono Trigger. XD opps. I still think the above is true though (about Chrono Trigger.) This is what happens when I post at 3:40am..



Thedood said:


> Well, out of the first three FF games, 3 would definitely be the one to play as it is easily the best of the three (and introduces the Job Class system).
> 
> No shame of being a fan of VII, I think the game received far too much flack and backlash because it was so popular. It is an amazing game with a riveting story and great characters. I still have to play Crisis Core though, I never had a PSP and I STILL don't think it's on PSN. I recently downloaded it for my phone and surprisingly, it runs pretty well. *I think there's a Vincent game too isn't there? I haven't played that one either. *
> 
> Are you playing a downloaded VIII from PSN? For some reason those load slow as ****ing molasses! I have my opinions on VII which I'll get into on another post, lol, glad you're enjoying it, I think it's the most polarizing game in the series.


There is - Dirge of Cerberus for the PS2. It's a third person shooter. I played that years ago, I found it fun but I can't say whether it was a good game or I'll-just-enjoy-anything-with-those-characters-and-their-world-and-stories.

Crisis Core was good, but the feels. They change a few things too which is odd but I still liked it.

Oh and no it was an original CD version but I was playing it on a PS2 instead of one and not sure if that would have any impact. What I think I'm going to do now though when I play it again is start it again on my PS3 (if it works,) since then I'll be able to play in my room and it's been long enough that I might as well start from the beginning again and play through the whole thing.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Thedood said:


> Ah, so you grew up in the Playstation era. That's when the JRPG craze was really at its peak. Did you like the earlier titles? I know It's harder to go back and play games with so much more primitive graphics and mechanics but I think there are some great games pre-VII in the series. I too was disspointed when XI was announced as an online RPG. Video Games were my (and still is) my quiet time too.


Since I began with Final Fantasy VII, I was used to a more artsy fantasy world with some real-life elements in it. Midgar and Alexandria were much more imagination-stirring experiences than the first towns I saw in Mystic Quest, but they were nonetheless fun to play through.

I was also pretty into RPGs like Secret of Mana, Breath of Fire etc, and early Final Fantasy titles were similar enough.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

I've played 3, 4, 6, 9, 10, and 11, but never finished any of them. 9 is one of my favorite games of all time. I think I like the idea of them more than actually playing through them, but I love all the art and design for everything. The MMO ones are a pretty different experience, I wasn't very into 11 when I tried it out, it's so light on story and character, and takes so long to get anywhere.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There is - Dirge of Cerberus for the PS2. It's a third person shooter. I played that years ago, I found it fun but I can't say whether it was a good game or I'll-just-enjoy-anything-with-those-characters-and-their-world-and-stories.
> 
> Crisis Core was good, but the feels. They change a few things too which is odd but I still liked it.
> 
> Oh and no it was an original CD version but I was playing it on a PS2 instead of one and not sure if that would have any impact.


Ah yeah, there ya go, I couldn't remember the name of it! I really want to play Crisis Core though, but since I've seen Advent Children maybe the story will get all screwed up for me then? haha. And yeah, the playstation re-releases of the old games tend to load slow even on the original Playstation. I used to have Final Fantasy Origins and Anthology and the loading times were so bad, it honestly killed it for me. I'd much rather just play them on emulators.



Kind Of said:


> Since I began with Final Fantasy VII, I was used to a more artsy fantasy world with some real-life elements in it. Midgar and Alexandria were much more imagination-stirring experiences than the first towns I saw in Mystic Quest, but they were nonetheless fun to play through.
> 
> I was also pretty into RPGs like Secret of Mana, Breath of Fire etc, and early Final Fantasy titles were similar enough.


I totally understand, like I said, it's hard to go back when you're used to being in such immersive worlds like the ones in 7 and 8, like you mentioned. Ah, Mystic Quest, that game was actually made in America as sort of a beginner's RPG for Americans which is why is so incredibly simplified. They actually call that game "Final Fantasy USA" in Japan. That game was fun.

Secret Of Mana! Great game!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

For the sake of nostalgia and feels (and because I'm a dork that really enjoys these soundtracks) here's all of the battle themes.

You can click on the icon in the video to hear that specific game's song.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Played 3,4,5,6,7,8,10,12,13, also the Legends on the Gameboy and Mystic Quest a bit.

I know people like to bag on it, but I enjoyed X, the first one I played, the most. Thought the plot was pretty compelling and original and the characters weren't all that bad (even Tidus), at least compared to other video games. Much prefer going on an epic world spanning journey to defeat an enigmatic living environmental disaster to joining yet another random rebel group trying to bring down yet another random evil empire. And Seymour Guado was about as effective a villain I've seen in a game. Man, I hated that ****.

Had just the right amount of challenge as well. Didn't have to spend too much time grinding, a major annoyance of mine in JRPGs.

Hopefully they start making good ones again in the future and not just these lame cash milking mini franchises like they did with VII and XIII. Seem to be big on the remakes as well, which aren't too bad I guess. Didn't remake VI though, the second one on my list.

Might have to download IX and finally give that one a whirl.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Played 3,4,5,6,7,8,10,12,13, also the Legends on the Gameboy and Mystic Quest a bit.
> 
> I know people like to bag on it, but I enjoyed X, the first one I played, the most. Thought the plot was pretty compelling and original and the characters weren't all that bad (even Tidus), at least compared to other video games. Much prefer going on an epic world spanning journey to defeat an enigmatic living environmental disaster to joining yet another random rebel group trying to bring down yet another random evil empire. And Seymour Guado was about as effective a villain I've seen in a game. Man, I hated that ****.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on X and Tidus getting a bad rap. I like the fact that Tidus is sort of dimwitted and goofy instead of the traditional tortured soul protagonist. You're right about Seymour too, guy was a ****ing douche. The fact that I dislike that prick so much is a testament to how well his character was written, especially compared to some other antagonists that were... ehh.. kind of lame. (Ultimecia, Kuja) I am about to beat X (for the first time) within the next few days, and I truly love it, I think it's already in my top 5 FF games.

VI needs to be redone, like now.

And yes! Download IX! FFIX is great on many levels!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Final Fantasy VIII was the first time I really got into an RPG, so I always have fond memories of it. I've played a couple more here and there and really like the whole universe that FF creates in most of their games. But yeah... like most people I've fallen out of love with the franchise. They haven't made a fully captivating FF game in years at least in my opinion.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

FF1 was pretty much my favorite NES game besides the gold Zelda cartridge, I'm actually replaying it now on my phone.
FF2-3, I tried to play the crappy ports but I don't know Japanese, and they don't work very well on emulators.  Never got to finish them
FF4 Probably my favorite of them all, replay it about every 2 months since I was about 12
FF5 I like this one quite a bit actually, I'd say even more than 6
FF6 Definitely a good game but the main character being a girl was a little weird.
FF7 Series took a big step in graphics and it was all in all probably the most fun to play and the music was amazing, especially compared to all the crap the year or two before it came out. It was the best game on playstation for at least 2 years.
FF8 I liked this one quite a lot. The main character is probably the most relatable and the most like me, and Rinoa was damn hot. 
FF9 The cartoony feel ruined it for me, it was a good game but I never bothered replaying it.
FF10 Yuck, I don't think I even finished it
FF10-2 I think I bought this and never even played it at all
FF12 I honestly liked this game a lot, it has a good world, decent amount of side quests, lot of eye candy, good battle systems, and interesting rare spawn monsters. 
FF13,13-2 Whats with the women lead characters? I played the first one about halfway, second one I got the disk but never played it past the first 10 minutes.

FFMQ Play it every so often, its not that good.
Various Gameboy versions - they were terrible.
PS remakes Owned several but they were stuck at my folks house so I haven't played them for a long time.
FF11/14 - Played wow instead and couldn't get into the new grind, read a lot of unfavorable reviews.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> FF1 was pretty much my favorite NES game besides the gold Zelda cartridge, I'm actually replaying it now on my phone.
> FF2-3, I tried to play the crappy ports but I don't know Japanese, and they don't work very well on emulators.  Never got to finish them
> FF4 Probably my favorite of them all, replay it about every 2 months since I was about 12
> FF5 I like this one quite a bit actually, I'd say even more than 6
> ...


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


 Lol, well I would imagine it works for you, for me it screwed with the immersion.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Speaking of square enix games though, I really enjoy Kingdom hearts and The bouncer on ps2. Bravely default is also pretty great though the fact you have to go through the game twice is a massive kill joy. I been meaning to play the Chrono series. The Mana series are pretty great too.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Lol, well I would imagine it works for you, for me it screwed with the immersion.


Oh yeah, because we can all relate to a clone of an alien race that has a prehensile tail. As long as he has the right stuff between his legs, it's all good. Ah, I kid.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> Lol, well I would imagine it works for you, for me it screwed with the immersion.


I haven't played them, I heard they were boring and linear. And I have about 23582357328957239852 games to play/finish. Seems sad that of all the things that could have not worked with those games that's what you picked up on lol.

I don't have a problem playing as male or female characters.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

gamingpup said:


> Speaking of square enix games though, I really enjoy Kingdom hearts and The bouncer on ps2. Bravely default is also pretty great though the fact you have to go through the game twice is a massive kill joy. I been meaning to play the Chrono series. The Mana series are pretty great too.


The bouncer was the first game i ever got on PS2... I loved Volt Krueger:boogie.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

loved ff7, its old but gold!
ff8 pretty nice bt nt so much as ^

n i pray to god every day so he give me cash tht i could finally play ff where beautiful master lightning farron plays in :c


----------



## Jay689 (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't care what anybody says, Final Fantasy IX was amazing! It was my first game I bought, my first rpg, and my first game on the PS1. But my top 3 are FF9, FF8, and FF 10.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I haven't played them, I heard they were boring and linear. And I have about 23582357328957239852 games to play/finish. Seems sad that of all the things that could have not worked with those games that's what you picked up on lol.
> 
> I don't have a problem playing as male or female characters.


Eh I just never find the female leads as identifiable. I could picture myself as Cecil, as Cloud, as Squall, etc.. FF9 lost me because of the tail and whatnot.. Seems a bit different on games where you at least get to choose, but I generally still don't ever play a woman character on those.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

derpresion said:


> loved ff7, its old but gold!
> ff8 pretty nice bt nt so much as ^
> 
> n i pray to god every day so he give me cash tht i could finally play ff where beautiful master lightning farron plays in :c


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FQ2DTA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2IGGPNVOB6MB7

You don't have $10?


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

Final Fantasy I - Completed it on DS, was really easy. It doesn't have much of a story though.

Final Fantasy 2 - Currently playing it on DS, it's alright but the level system is a bit odd. 

Final Fantasy 3 - Completed it on DS, not a great game, the characters have next to no personailty or back story!

Final Fantasy 4 - Completed it on DS (again) Really good game, I was actually surprised how good it was once Cecil becomes a Paladin. There is actual emotion in the storyline and Rydia is an excellent character. 

Final Fantasy 5 - Had it on Playstation but not played it. 

Final Fantasy 6 - Had it on Playstation, a good game with an interesting storyline but I got stuck in a cave and gave up haha.

Final Fantasy 7 - My favourite game of all time! I must have completed it several times over. I love everything about it, the characters, the plot, the world itself.

Final Fantasy 8 - Completed it. Probably my second favourite after 7. It offers something quite different from the rest of the series but it really does work. A lot of people don't understand/like the junction system but I thought it was straight forward and the summon sequences are the best in the series, especially Diablos. 

Final Fantasy 9 - Completed it but it was a let down for me after 7 and 8. I know it has a strong following who love it but I never warmed to it and honestly can't remember any of the story at all. 

Final Fantasy 10 - An improvement on 9 for me, completed it and thought it wasn't a bad effort. The story itself could have been better.

Final Fantasy X-2 I played it but think I gave up with all the costume changes etc. 

Final Fantasy 11 - Bought it but never played it.

Final Fantasy 12 - Never played it, might try it if I can find it on a good platform. 

Final Fantasy 13 - Weird game, could have been really good but it was executed poorly in my opinion. I liked Vanille, she seems to be the only one with a recognisable personality and story, whereas Lightning adds nothing to the overall game.

I haven't seen 14 or 15 to comment on them but if 14 is an online effort then I won't be going anywhere near it, I prefer to play games in my own time, took me a couple of years to get round to finishing FF4. I would need to be online all the time levelling up in order to get anywhere in a MORPG and I can't be bothered to do that. 

I'm looking into buying Final Fantasy Tactics advance to see what that's all about.


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Seymour Guado was about as effective a villain I've seen in a game. Man, I hated that ****


I thought he was pretty useless to be honest. He would be murdered by the likes of Sephiroth and Golbez.

I remember I got stuck on the fight with Seymour so restarted the game and levelled up a bit then just destroyed him!


----------



## Fwz (Mar 14, 2014)

*I have never touched a Final Fantasy game.
*

I've played all of the Kingdom Hearts games though...


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> FF1 was pretty much my favorite NES game besides the gold Zelda cartridge, I'm actually replaying it now on my phone.
> FF2-3, I tried to play the crappy ports but I don't know Japanese, and they don't work very well on emulators.  Never got to finish them
> FF6 Definitely a good game but the main character being a girl was a little weird.


I'm actually playing FF1 on my phone too! I love the game but can only play in 1-2 bursts because you absolutely HAVE to grind and farm for gold in that game or else you get wrecked! And leveling up can be a chore sometimes.

I have FF2 and FF3 NES roms that are fully translated into english and they work on all the NES emulators I've tested them on. PM me if you want me to send them to you via Skype or any other means. (This applies to anyone else interested too)

And Terra (Tina) is awesome!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

scott83 said:


> I thought he was pretty useless to be honest. He would be murdered by the likes of Sephiroth and Golbez.
> 
> I remember I got stuck on the fight with Seymour so restarted the game and levelled up a bit then just destroyed him!


Seymour gave me trouble because I'm one of those players that rarely use buffing spells like Haste, Protect, Shell, Slow etc. But against Seymour, unless you're super overleveled, you sorta have to use them, especially Shell!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

scott83 said:


> I thought he was pretty useless to be honest. He would be murdered by the likes of Sephiroth and Golbez.
> 
> I remember I got stuck on the fight with Seymour so restarted the game and levelled up a bit then just destroyed him!


I didn't really mean effective in terms of being extremely difficult(though for a casual JRPGer like there was plenty enough challenge), more that he was developed and presented well.

He is introduced early, makes appearances quite often instead of plodding around in the background, he's always attempting to **** up your plans, you actually fight him several times instead of just once near the end, his character is somewhat developed and has motivations other than just being evil for the sake of being evil, all these making you actually care somewhat about bringing the goofy ******* down.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

scott83 said:


> Final Fantasy 12 - Never played it, might try it if I can find it on a good platform.


If you liked 7 and 8 you will probably love 12, it has a lot of content to go through and a lot of side quests like 7 had. I got the collectors edition in the metal tin (bday present from gf several years ago I think), cheap used these days.

http://www.amazon.com/Final-Fantasy...d=1408679554&sr=8-2&keywords=final+fantasy+12


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thedood said:


> Seymour gave me trouble because I'm one of those players that rarely use buffing spells like Haste, Protect, Shell, Slow etc. But against Seymour, unless you're super overleveled, you sorta have to use them, especially Shell!


That's why it's always a good tactic to over level a bit if you can 



Steve French said:


> I didn't really mean effective in terms of being extremely difficult(though for a casual JRPGer like there was plenty enough challenge), more that he was developed and presented well.
> 
> He is introduced early, makes appearances quite often instead of plodding around in the background, he's always attempting to **** up your plans, you actually fight him several times instead of just once near the end, his character is somewhat developed and has motivations other than just being evil for the sake of being evil, all these making you actually care somewhat about bringing the goofy ******* down.


Yeah he is sort of more involved in that sense and the struggle for Yuna between him and Tidus was a good idea, just thought they could have developed it more.

My favourite villan is still Sephiroth though. he isn't evil for the sake of it, rather he was a hero who had a mental breakdown and went a bit crazy after the truth about his existense warped his mind.



knightofdespair said:


> If you liked 7 and 8 you will probably love 12, it has a lot of content to go through and a lot of side quests like 7 had. I got the collectors edition in the metal tin (bday present from gf several years ago I think), cheap used these days.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Final-Fantasy...d=1408679554&sr=8-2&keywords=final+fantasy+12


Pity it's on PS2, I've still got mine but not sure if any of the controllers work anymore :con


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

scott83 said:


> That's why it's always a good tactic to over level a bit if you can
> 
> Yeah he is sort of more involved in that sense and the struggle for Yuna between him and Tidus was a good idea, just thought they could have developed it more.
> 
> ...


I don't know if it works on ps2 emulators, probably worth the cost of a cheap used controller to play it through. I bought a used wireless one from gamespot for like $8 a few years ago actually to play this game and a couple others. My wired went wonky for some reason, it was really strange. Few buttons just stopped working but the other would still work.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

*Final Fantasy 1* - I really love the game despite some spells that don't work and the absolute need to level grind. I loved how battles were fought in a side view compared to Dragon Warrior's first person perspective. I know it hasn't "aged well", but you have to take the game for what it was, and at the time, for a console RPG, it was SUPER innovative.
*
Final Fantasy 2* - My least favorite game in the series. I wanted to love this game, I really did. It has one of my favorite overworld themes, the graphics are better, the plot is much more interesting, but the way you level up your characters in this game is absolutely asinine in my opinion. It almost made it unplayable for me.
*
Final Fantasy 3* - Easily the best one in the 8-bit era. First game to introduce job classes. Game looks amazing for a Famicom/NES game and it's tons of fun! 
*
Final Fantasy 4* - Amazing game and really the game responsible for my love for the series. It's the first game I have ever played that I actually cared about the characters. Amazing soundtrack and graphics and I loved the story! Great, great game.

*Final Fantasy 5* - Honestly, I feel that this game took a serious step back in character development and storyline. But the ability to change job classes is brought back here and it's pretty much perfected. This game is more about that mechanic to me than the actual plot. Still a very solid game though.

*Final Fantasy 6* - I'll try to keep this short. This is not only my favorite game in the FF series. It's not only my favorite RPG or my favorite SNES game. This is my favorite video game of all-****ing-time! Just about everything is perfect. I could go into detail, but it would take me 3 hours to write it all.

*Final Fantasy 7* - Another amazing game that I feel gets too much flack for its popularity. I never thought RPG's were ever going to be such a massive, mainstream success but this game did it. The game looks bad now, especially the blocky characters, but back in the day, when I first saw this game, my jaw just dropped at how beautiful it was. Cloud to me is one of the more interesting, riveting characters in the series.

*Final Fantasy 8* - Oh man.. I.. am not a big fan of this game. I don't absolutely loathe it, but again, they ****ed too much for the mechanics of the game. I really dislike the junctioning system and I really dislike having to draw spells from enemies. Not a big fan of attaching spells to attributes either. But I can get passed all of that. What I hate the most is the storyline.. on many levels.. and Squall is the most detestable prick in VG history, lol. I am the kind of person that gets really immersed in a good story and its characters, but I didn't give a **** about Squall and Rinoa. Oh, and **** Triple Triad too. (Fisherman's Horizon theme is bomb though)
*
Final Fantasy 9 *- Awesome bounceback title and a sweet throwback to the old school games. This is another game that is a blast to play. Good storyline with decent charcters. (<3 Vivi)

*Final Fantasy 10* - A game that I feel gets too much ****, particularly the voice acting and Tidus. I didn't find the VA to be bad at all and I think the bad voice acting criticism is mostly due to the infamous "LOL" scene with Tidus and Yuna. I liked the Sphere grid, I liked the story, and the game is beautiful (especially the HD remaster)

Havent played 11 or 14 (the online ones) and haven't played enough 12 or 13 to make a proper judgement on them.

*My personal rankings are:* (for 1-10)
VI
VII
IV
X
IX
III
V
I
VIII
II


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> I don't know if it works on ps2 emulators, probably worth the cost of a cheap used controller to play it through. I bought a used wireless one from gamespot for like $8 a few years ago actually to play this game and a couple others. My wired went wonky for some reason, it was really strange. Few buttons just stopped working but the other would still work.


Yeah I went through LOADS of Playstation controllers when i played PS One and PS 2, they didn't seem to last very long :no I remember one of the PS One controlllers was really bizzare, the X button would activate somehow if I held my finger over it without actually pressing it at all :um

I bought Final Fantasy Tactics Advance the other day on Ebay so I'll be trying that when it comes :yes


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Thedood said:


> *Final Fantasy 8* - Oh man.. I.. am not a big fan of this game. I don't absolutely loathe it, but again, they ****ed too much for the mechanics of the game. I really dislike the junctioning system and I really dislike having to draw spells from enemies. Not a big fan of attaching spells to attributes either. But I can get passed all of that. What I hate the most is the storyline.. on many levels.. and Squall is the most detestable prick in VG history, lol. I am the kind of person that gets really immersed in a good story and its characters, but I didn't give a **** about Squall and Rinoa. Oh, and **** Triple Triad too. (Fisherman's Horizon theme is bomb though)


Maybe you like this version of the story better.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Despite being a HUGE RPG fanboy growing up, the only FF game I've ever played is FF 10 and it was definitely one of the more memorable RPGs I've ever played. In fact, it kinda surprises me to see how many people here say that it was just OK or not that great lol. Maybe I had a low standard for game quality?


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thedood said:


> *Final Fantasy 8* - Oh man.. I.. am not a big fan of this game. I don't absolutely loathe it, but again, they ****ed too much for the mechanics of the game. I really dislike the junctioning system and I really dislike having to draw spells from enemies. Not a big fan of attaching spells to attributes either. But I can get passed all of that. What I hate the most is the storyline.. on many levels.. and Squall is the most detestable prick in VG history, lol. I am the kind of person that gets really immersed in a good story and its characters, but I didn't give a **** about Squall and Rinoa. Oh, and **** Triple Triad too. (Fisherman's Horizon theme is bomb though)


I thought the junction system was quite ingenious and I loved drawing the spells, was kinda cool. It wasn't quite as good as the materia system from FF7 but I like it more than some of the others, especially the job system I think that can be tedious!

I think Squall is sort of going through a teenage angst period and his closed and seemingly selfish outlook is changed by his discovery of love for the free spirited Rinoa. So I belive his negative demeanour was deliberatly chosen by the writers in order to give greater power to the transformative effect of love upon him.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

SadSack1987 said:


> Maybe you like this version of the story better.


I'll read that whole thing when I have the chance, but upon reading some parts of it, I already like it alot more. I always wondered just how the hell Squall survived having being impaled by a giant shard of ice without any wounds. It was never explained either.



scott83 said:


> I thought the junction system was quite ingenious and I loved drawing the spells, was kinda cool. It wasn't quite as good as the materia system from FF7 but I like it more than some of the others, especially the job system I think that can be tedious!
> 
> I think Squall is sort of going through a teenage angst period and his closed and seemingly selfish outlook is changed by his discovery of love for the free spirited Rinoa. So I belive his negative demeanour was deliberatly chosen by the writers in order to give greater power to the transformative effect of love upon him.


The junction and drawing is definitely polarizing, as is the whole game. This truly the FF game that people either love or hate. I didn't like how you could farm spells by drawing and stick them to your attributes early in the game making your characters ridiculously overpowered. Sorta breaks the game.

I did like certain aspects of FF8, I guess I just focused on the negative, I liked: The more "real" looking graphics, less of a cartoonish look. The battle of the two gardens that happens sometime in the middle of the game (or at the end of disc 1, I don't remember) that scene was badass. Fisherman's Horizon theme is one of my favorite VG songs in history. Umm.. what else? Umm.. Quistis is hot, that's always a plus. And.. umm.. I guess that's it, lol.

What bugged me the most about Squall & Rinoa was how their whole love thing seemed to come out of thin air. I can't even explain this, it's just a "feel" thing, it didn't "feel" to me that there was any indication from Squall that he cared so much about Rinoa in the whole game and then.. all of a sudden.. he's jumping out INTO SPACE to save her life because he's in "love" with her. It all just seemed contrived and shoehorned into the story to give it its romance plotline. Again, I'm sure you disagree, and that's cool, but I don't know.. with Cecil and Rosa, you felt it. With Celes and Locke, even though it was assumed more than anything else that they loved eachother, you still felt it, it felt natural. Cloud and Tifa, you feel that ****. Tidus and Yuna, epic feels. Even Zidane and Garnet! I just didn't get that from Squall/Rinoa, the game just didn't get me to care about any of these characters, not Zell, not Quistis, Selphie, Laguna.. I just wasn't able to become emotionally invested in them and my enjoyment of the game suffered considerably.

I'll acknowledge that it isn't a bad game. I've beat it twice, I'll probably try to beat it again. I don't think it's awful and I respect the fact that you and tons of other people love it. It just.. didn't do it for me. :blank


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd like to be able to get a copy of VIII with the GF animations reduced by about a minute each. Got about 12 hours into that one and I'm sure about half that time was watching the summons. But then again, maybe I'm just an idiot and there are more effective ways of taking down enemies. Like the much maligned junction system.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I haven't played any since IX. I was never interested in what I saw of the more recent ones.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Despite being a HUGE RPG fanboy growing up, the only FF game I've ever played is FF 10 and it was definitely one of the more memorable RPGs I've ever played. In fact, it kinda surprises me to see how many people here say that it was just OK or not that great lol. Maybe I had a low standard for game quality?


It actually surprises me too how much people seem to dislike FFX. I think it's a great, great game! People tend to be really hung up on Tidus being kind of a dork and some voice acting issues. Some people don't like the story either (I do). I had a blast playing Final Fantasy 10 personally.


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

Steve French said:


> I'd like to be able to get a copy of VIII with the GF animations reduced by about a minute each. Got about 12 hours into that one and I'm sure about half that time was watching the summons. But then again, maybe I'm just an idiot and there are more effective ways of taking down enemies. Like the much maligned junction system.


I seem to recall you can press select and hammer to the square button to boost damage but I don't think you can skip them.


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thedood said:


> The junction and drawing is definitely polarizing, as is the whole game. This truly the FF game that people either love or hate. I didn't like how you could farm spells by drawing and stick them to your attributes early in the game making your characters ridiculously overpowered. Sorta breaks the game.
> 
> I did like certain aspects of FF8, I guess I just focused on the negative, I liked: The more "real" looking graphics, less of a cartoonish look. The battle of the two gardens that happens sometime in the middle of the game (or at the end of disc 1, I don't remember) that scene was badass. Fisherman's Horizon theme is one of my favorite VG songs in history. Umm.. what else? Umm.. Quistis is hot, that's always a plus. And.. umm.. I guess that's it, lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah Quistis is hot! For me it's FF9 that I tend to be alone in thinking it was crap.

FF7 wasn't so much Tifa and Cloud, it was a love triangle. Tifa had a thing for Cloud but he was in love with Aeris, I think it was the same with Cecil and kain both vying for Rosa. Talking of love stories, am I right in thinking that FF13 had no love story? With a girl as hot as Vanille you'd have thought someone would have been interested! :sus


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Thedood said:


> It actually surprises me too how much people seem to dislike FFX. I think it's a great, great game! People tend to be really hung up on Tidus being kind of a dork and some voice acting issues. Some people don't like the story either (I do). I had a blast playing Final Fantasy 10 personally.


I didn't like the world much and Tidus was a big issue to me. Rather play as freaking Keepa than that annoying Tidus. I think it might be interesting to have a more meek, shy, relatable protagonist in an RPG for once. I can't really think of any RPGs that do this. You might say Squall, but he's more Schizoid than shy imo.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Thedood said:


> I'll read that whole thing when I have the chance, but upon reading some parts of it, I already like it alot more. I always wondered just how the hell Squall survived having being impaled by a giant shard of ice without any wounds. It was never explained either.


Well he did attack the leader of the nation who was a powerful sorceress. Maybe she healed him, maybe it was not exactly ice...


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

scott83 said:


> Yeah Quistis is hot! For me it's FF9 that I tend to be alone in thinking it was crap.
> 
> FF7 wasn't so much Tifa and Cloud, it was a love triangle. Tifa had a thing for Cloud but he was in love with Aeris, I think it was the same with Cecil and kain both vying for Rosa. Talking of love stories, am I right in thinking that FF13 had no love story? With a girl as hot as Vanille you'd have thought someone would have been interested! :sus


Lightning lol


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Steve French said:


> I'd like to be able to get a copy of VIII with the GF animations reduced by about a minute each. Got about 12 hours into that one and I'm sure about half that time was watching the summons. But then again, maybe I'm just an idiot and there are more effective ways of taking down enemies. Like the much maligned junction system.


After the first time I think you can press square? to skip them immediately


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Well he did attack the leader of the nation who was a powerful sorceress. Maybe she healed him, maybe it was not exactly ice...


It may have just been a representaion of a Blizzaga spell attack perhaps? In the opening FMV sequence Seifer uses a Fire spell on Squall and he falls back but doesn't suffer burns or anything.



knightofdespair said:


> Lightning lol


Lightning has to be the most boring "main character" ever! Surely Vanille is the main character anyway though? Seeing as she narrates the story.....:con


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

scott83 said:


> It may have just been a representaion of a Blizzaga spell attack perhaps? In the opening FMV sequence Seifer uses a Fire spell on Squall and he falls back but doesn't suffer burns or anything.
> 
> Lightning has to be the most boring "main character" ever! Surely Vanille is the main character anyway though? Seeing as she narrates the story.....:con


 Maybe she used a psychic blizzaga that only affected his mind but didn't cause physical damage. Maybe the ice stopped his heart and she healed it afterwards with a healing spell... It is a bit annoying they did it that way but not necessarily a show stopper in a game where the guys fur coat is his armor and they ride around on giant chickens.

Yeah I never finished that game, too linear and I've mentioned the not really identifying with female leads...


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Yeah I never finished that game, too linear and I've mentioned the not really identifying with female leads...


For me the problem wasn't a gender thing, it was purely down to the lack of any personality or dialogue or back story for Lightning. She makes Squall seem like the life and soul of the party.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

knightofdespair said:


> After the first time I think you can press square? to skip them immediately


You can't, but I've been doing some research and got it all figured out. You have to make one of your GFs learn the card mod ability, then play Triple Triad a ton to win certain cards which you can then change into powerful spells which you can then junction to make your characters actually have a fighting chance without spamming GFs or grinding a ****load.

Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Steve French said:


> You can't, but I've been doing some research and got it all figured out. You have to make one of your GFs learn the card mod ability, then play Triple Triad a ton to win certain cards which you can then change into powerful spells which you can then junction to make your characters actually have a fighting chance without spamming GFs or grinding a ****load.
> 
> Now why didn't I think of that?


Pretty much juntioning 100 of any high powered spell to your strength attibute makes your character insanely strong and renders GF's practically useless.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

Completed Final Fantasy 2 yesterday. Goes to show how exciting my Saturday nights are  Soul of Rebirth next I think...


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

FF13 is coming to PC on Steam in like 17 days!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

scott83 said:


> Completed Final Fantasy 2 yesterday. Goes to show how exciting my Saturday nights are  Soul of Rebirth next I think...


Did you play the old Famicom version of Final Fantasy 2? Or did you play one of the remakes? Or the US, Super Nintendo Final fantasy 2? (which is actually 4, lol)

I will never get over how stupid the leveling system is in that game, lol, but aside from that, I liked it alot!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

You know, that trailer for XV didn't look too bad. Battle system looked a bit like XII. Unfortunately couldn't see any interface outside of health, hopefully it's not all press A to win like the last one.

Anyways, going in with little expectations, it can't disappoint too much.

Not overly fond of the art design though, and the excessive car driving killed me. Isn't this Final *Fantasy*?


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thedood said:


> Did you play the old Famicom version of Final Fantasy 2? Or did you play one of the remakes? Or the US, Super Nintendo Final fantasy 2? (which is actually 4, lol)
> 
> I will never get over how stupid the leveling system is in that game, lol, but aside from that, I liked it alot!


I played the Dawn of Souls version for GBA (but actually played it on a DS)

Yeah the levelling up is odd, there are progress bars that fill up for the magic and equipment, but there doesn't seem to be any progress indicator for Hp/MP levels.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

I haven't really been able to enjoy a JRPG in a long time, with the last one I played being the Xenogears several years ago. For some reason I've been tempted to grab the PC releases of FF 3 and 4, and possibly even 13 despite the mixed opinions on it. I'm not entirely sure I'm going to pull the trigger, though.



Steve French said:


> Not overly fond of the art design though, and the excessive car driving killed me. Isn't this Final *Fantasy*?


With the exception of 9, 12, and 14, hasn't FF been heavy on the sci-fi elements since 7? It's not a big surprise, I suppose.


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

Inscrutable Banana said:


> I haven't really been able to enjoy a JRPG in a long time, with the last one I played being the Xenogears several years ago. For some reason I've been tempted to grab the PC releases of FF 3 and 4, and possibly even 13 despite the mixed opinions on it. I'm not entirely sure I'm going to pull the trigger, though.


I can recommend FF4. It's tough to start off with but it's worth it 

Also, I seem to remember there being a car you could hire in Ethsar and drive around that area of the world map in FF8 (before the limited fuel supply ran out), so perhaps they have taken the idea from there and moved it on.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

thewaaked said:


> My first Playstation game was FF 7 and I was hooked. Then came Metal Gear Solid. But anyway I only really played 7 and then messed around with some of the other ones but never really could compare to 7 for me. I played 10 for PS2 at my friends house and that was pretty cool.
> 
> Was it only a rumour that they were going to remaster FF 7 with all updated graphics for the PS3/4? I saw youtube videos of it and almost wet my pants.


Unfortunately, it was just a PS3 tech demo released way back in the day  I'd give my left nut for an HD remake of FF7!


----------



## Shari (Sep 9, 2014)

I've played all of them except 11,12 and 13. I currently play 14. I love final fantasy.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Shari said:


> I've played all of them except 11,12 and 13. I currently play 14. I love final fantasy.


You've played all of 1 through 10? Awesome! I love all the old school Final Fantasy games!

I haven't played 14 yet, I've been thinking about getting it on the cheap and getting the 30 day trail to check it out, but I'll probably do that for 11 first.

I haven't played 12 and 13 a ton, but my first impressions weren't good for either game.. I'm going to give both of them a try as soon as I beat 10 though.


----------

